# Place of Service 22 vs 11



## Tdeutsch (Mar 14, 2014)

I need help with the following:

If a physician A sees a patient in physician B's office (no shared expenses and are not legally associated), should physician A bill an office visit (E&M) with a place of service 22 instead of 11?  22 would yield less reimbursement due to the absence of overhead costs...  thoughts? 
If you provide information, please let me know where I can find the data to support your answer...


----------



## cimnim (Mar 26, 2014)

I would use POS 11 if this was done in an office setting since POS 22 is for Outpatient Hospital. Good luck


----------

